# Dovetail tightening



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

A friend gave me an old Porter-Cable 5008 dovetail template awhile back and I finally decided to try it after reading some of the neat stuff on this forum. You guys are much better craftsmen than I will ever be. 
Here's my question: how do I get the dovetail to fit a little tighter? I looks pretty good for using a HSS bit but is sorta sloppy. Hope to get a carbide bit for Christmas.
Thanks much.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I found the answer to my previous question under Bobj's signature,
DoveTail Rule " HT " The higher the bit the tighter the fit..

Gonna try that and see if it corrects the slop.

Joe


----------

